
American millennials on track to die faster than Gen X, thanks to mental health - hkmaxpro
https://www.businessinsider.com/millennials-gen-x-mortality-rate-mental-health-depression-2019-11
======
badrabbit
In a more connected world, we became more isolated. Having IRL people you can
confide in and be yourself with helps a lot. Even if it doesn't help, good
friends will tell you when to get help and encourage your recovery. It's just
not the same internet-only.

------
ianleeclark
There's something deeply disturbed with a culture that produces two successive
generations who's #1 "joke" is suicide. If we're good at one thing, it's
anhedonic depression.

------
proc0
At least I'm on track on something.

------
itronitron
I think the mental health/depression aspect is also due to so many success
stories focusing on the achievements of young people (entrepreneurs, etc.)

 _Back in the day_ only olds achieved any news worthy success so there was a
lot less FOMO.

~~~
rvz
And us old folk didn't have social media, only newspapers. So just imagine the
youth of today with their smart gadgets and they're constantly comparing
themselves to everyone on social media.

I thought that these wars would have significantly impacted those part of Gen
X and before, since the uncertainty of war was physically and mentally
exhausting for a civilian solider due to traumatic illnesses like PTSD.

Fast forward today, now we have so called 'problems' such as 'anxiety' over
clapping, not getting the perfect photo for that 'selfie' or reacting to
'trolls' on social media which sound far more ridiculous to be depressed or
anxious about when compared to the events 75 years ago.

What on earth would the veterans think of what they are seeing today?

~~~
dang
Please don't cross into generational flamewar on HN. It's tedious and never
ends well.

